
MIT's Nightmare Machine is here to show how terrifying AI can be - bootload
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/mit-nightmare-machine
======
bootload
also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12765022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12765022)

